
Red Hat to provide Linux trading platform for NYSE - dreemteem
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/open-source/3272943/nyse-and-deutsche-borse-merger-chiefs-size-up-single-red-hat-linux-trading-platform/
======
icefox
Warning: link bait. Both companies already use Red Hat Enterprise Linux. I
worked on it, but don't take my word for it, it is even in the article. I mean
I guess if they merge then Red Hat will (still be) providing the Linux that is
used on the trading floor.

------
noj
When two crappy trading engines merge, what do you get?

